# swift - the big 10,000 !



## grubble

Congratulations swift!

Wow! 10K, if only it was money!


----------



## RIU

Al loro chico, que este gasta modestia.


----------



## swift

Supongo que ya no es sorpresa, ¿verdad? 

Mr. Grubble, may I thank you for this kind thread you have opened? I really appreciate these celebrations because they remind me why I'm here: because I met a bunch of nice people and discovered a place where I can share my -rather scant- knowledge of linguistics and learn as much as I can about languages.

This might mean nothing but my 10 000th post was the translation of 'spurt of energy'. Well, I'm glad it was because that's how I feel—full of energy and happy to be a part of the WR community—.

Thank you again for your greeting.

Don risueño, hombre, que el post está muy clarito: pedía no más hilos de felicitación por mi cumpleaños, no por postiversario.  Venga un abrazo, por haberte unido a la fiesta.

Thank you, guys. 


José


----------



## RIU

¡Carallo! Pues en la lista resumen que se han currado los NaviMods no se especifica. 

Felicidades pues.

Y no te quejes, que estamos tirando la casa por la ventana.

Un abrazo.


----------



## lunar

¡¡¡Qué bonita cifra bien redonda!!!! pobre swift, le va a costar romperla con una nueva intervención ;-)
¡¡Ánimo, swift, ya sabemos que será algo pertinente!!

Lunar


----------



## DearPrudence

Euh, Swiftounet, déjà debout ou pas encore couché ?!!!!  Vilain, va !
Bravo et merci pour toutes tes contributions qui ont dû aider d'innombrables membres de toutes les nationalités et de tous les horizons et aussi pour ton super travail caché, mais bien apprécié.
Je te souhaite encore bien d'autres posts, mais surtout plein de bonheur, sur le forum mais dans la "vraie" vie aussi 


Besos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un abrazo y diez mil más.


----------



## Agró

swift said:


> ...and happy to be a part of the WR community.



Felices nosotros de contar contigo.
Gracias, José, PURA VIDA.
Un abrazo.


----------



## ewie

Felicitaciones, Don Swifty

besotes barbudos desde Inglaterra♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## romarsan

Feliz postiversario José 
Unos pastelitos mientras llegan Miss Texas y Mr. Colcho


----------



## swift

Oui, Dearcita, je ne m'étais pas encore couché ! Mais ça y est, j'ai réussi à dormir de 5 heures à 9 heures 40.   Merci pour ce gentil message.

Lunar: Lo cierto es que no sé todavía cuándo ni en qué hilo publicaré el 10 001; espero que sea útil. 

Xiao: Muchas gracias por el abrazo y por la amistad.

Agró: Fue muy divertido emplumarme con tu avatar en aquel hilo. Gracias por tu saludo y por tus palabras.

Don Ewie: Un grand merci à toi aussi. Y un fuerte abrazo.

Y Rosalía, amiga querida: Están muy ricos los pastelitos. Mil gracias, otra vez, por tu amistad y por tu apoyo siempre.


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchacho, 10000 certeros mensajes, qué fecundidad. Parece que te estoy viendo en tu feraz cafetal, pertrechado de tus _instrumenta_ lingüísticos y de litros de mate lisérgico...

En fin, gracias por los conocimientos y, en especial, por las risas e ironías. Como dice Colcho en otro hilo, y como hemos comentado tú y yo alguna vez: la risa y la ironía son maravillosas, terapéuticas y muy subversivas, porque nacen del raciocinio. 

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## almostfreebird

Un abrazo 

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/almostfreebird/wookwoman.jpg


----------



## Agró

almostfreebird said:


> Un abrazo
> 
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/almostfreebird/wookwoman.jpg



_Diosss_, hablando de cuero..., no sé dónde.


----------



## swift

Nos hemos reído mucho, es cierto, y cuando se pueden compartir risas con alguien se alcanza un nivel de convivencia superior a cualquier otra forma de compañía. Muchas, muchas gracias, don S. (-8

¡Almost! Qué bonita sorpresa. Mil gracias también a ti.


----------



## ninux

¡Swift, Felicidades!
¿Por qué no empezar una ronda de mate para celebrarlo?
Pero todavía no entiendo si quieres o no quieres que se te feliciten.
Un saludo.


----------



## Colchonero

MUY MAL, MUY MAL. Esto no se hace. Estabas en la Lista y por eso no he venido antes. Avisen, demonios.

En fin, pensaba traer a Miss Texas pero a la pobre, en los ensayos, se le ha salido la cadera. Comprendedlo, está mayor. Os envía saludos a todos y me manda deciros que en cuanto se recupere aceptará batirse en duelo con Vampi. 

Niño, por gente como tú merece la pena seguir en este sitio. Se te aprecia, se te quiere y se envidia (sí, las cosas como son ) tu insultante y sabia juventud. Eres un privilegio. Miles de abrazos.


----------



## swift

Estaba tan _hardcore_ esa foto que no escapó a la censura: 403 Forbidden.

Discúlpame por insultarte constantemente. Te prometo que modificaré mi perfil para dejar de enrostrarte mi edad, ¿vale? O le pido al señor del argamandijo que troque el _post count_ por mi edad, y ya, listo. Y que no se corte la señorita Texas, acá la acogeremos con alborozada quietud.

Muchas gracias por tus palabras, amigo don Colchonero.


----------



## Colchonero

Rayos! ¿Y ahora? ¿También forbidden? Es una inocente foto de Miss Texas cuando era niña. Nada hard.


----------



## swift

¡Ninux! ¡Qué descortés soy! Muchas gracias a ti también, por tu saludo. El mate lo volveré a probar cuando me llegue mi kit matero.  Te mando un abrazo así de grande.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sácate unas bebidas, hijo mío, que estamos deshidratados. Mira que Colchonero está en edad de riesgo.


----------



## Colchonero

De riego, más bien, de riego.


----------



## Lurrezko

Eso también


----------



## swift

Tengo zumo de naranja en el refrigerador. A don Colcho le iría bien una recarga de ácido ascórbico; eso de andar posteando con el torso desnudo y en pañales lo expone a la gripe. Por cierto, una naranja en Costa Rica cuesta cincuenta y cinco colones, es decir, unos 0,074558073961609369916494957163 euros. Una buena amiga me comentó que en un bar, un zumo de naranja anda por el euro con cincuenta, suficiente para dos zumos de naranja por estas latitudes.

Y si no... Déjenme ver qué destilo o exprimo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Exprímete la cabeza para encontrarnos alcohol, hazme el favor. Hay que ver, zumos y payasos, sólo nos faltan los globos.


----------



## swift

Alquimista tampoco soy.


----------



## Colchonero

A estas horas ( y a todas, en realidad), clase, por favor. (No convirtamos esto en una tabernucha)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Estoy sin palabra 

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Exprímete la cabeza para encontrarnos alcohol, hazme el favor. Hay que ver, zumos y payasos, sólo nos faltan los globos.


A mandar.


----------



## swift

¡Martine, querida! ¡Muchísimas gracias! (Ves que me cuesta desenchufarme de este lugar... No te cuento la cara que me están poniendo mis 'compañeros' de la U porque no les presto la _debida_ atención.)

Colch: el vermouth (bermú, al estilo duvijiano...) me decepcionó cuando lo probé _straight_. Y el primer y único martini que he probado tampoco me requeteconvenció de probar un segundo... A ver si éste está más potable.


----------



## Lurrezko

Alto, alto. ¿Con quién estarás mejor que con nosotros?


----------



## Colchonero

Para quien no lo sepa, _La U_ es un conocido tugurio semiclandestino de San José. Alcohol, drogas, zumitos....


----------



## Lurrezko

Dicen que tiene un cuarto oscuro donde se cometen toda suerte de solecismos.


----------



## Agró

Bueno, va, para compensar la chuminada de los globos.

Salud.


----------



## swift

No, Colchonero, el sumidero de disipación ese se llama _Terra U_.

Lurr(etc.): Con nadie, por eso sigo aquí. Y en ese otro sitio, a medias.

Agró: ¿Tendrás algo semiseco por ahí?


----------



## swift

¡Gente! ¡La _Miss Texas_ es una individua de cuidado! Búsquense 'Miss Texas vs. Uptown Karen' en _*YouTube*_ y verán.


----------



## Lurrezko

Uptown Karen se había dejado una tilde.


----------



## swift

Y la trasquilaron.  ¡Eso es pedagogía!


----------



## ninux

Colchonero said:


> De riego, más bien, de riego.


mucho riego...


----------



## Pinairun

(Aquí para acompañarlo con lo que queráis, cualquier cosa le irá bien). 

Felicidades de nuevo, Swift. Eres un fenómeno.


----------



## swift

¡Me encanta el jamón! Mil gracias, Pina.


----------



## Vanda

Ei swift, está querendo me apanhar?! 
Que venham logo mais 10.000! Vai lá pro nosso canto que tem muito onde dobrar.


----------



## swift

Bueno, iré a ver por aquel rincón _adorable_ más seguido. 

No creo poder empatarte en posts y mucho menos en amabilidad. Muchas gracias, Vanda. ♥ ¿Cuántas manos derechas puedes llegar a tener?


----------



## ninux

swift said:


> ¡Ninux! ¡Qué descortés soy! Muchas gracias a ti también, por tu saludo. El mate lo volveré a probar cuando me llegue mi kit matero.  Te mando un abrazo así de grande.


Bueno, gracias. Un saludo desde lejos...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Felicitaciones, Swift! 
10 mil besitos y gracias por las contribuciones!


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias, preciosa Rusita. ♥


----------



## DearPrudence

I didn't get a heart!! :'(


----------



## swift

Suis-je bête ! Para ti, Prudencita. 
♥


----------



## DearPrudence

Es mejor así


----------



## rinmach

Sorry for arriving late, but congratulations, swift! Your posts always bring new insight to me and it's always a pleasure to see your name in a thread.


----------



## bondia

Mi única excusa de llegar tan tan tarde a la cita es mi condición de convalecente.
Mejor tarde que nunca, felicidades swift y hasta pronto


----------



## romarsan

bondia said:


> Mi única excusa de llegar tan tan tarde a la cita es mi condición de convalecente.
> Mejor tarde que nunca, felicidades swift y hasta pronto



Aparece siempre que puedas que se te echa mucho de menos, guapa.
Un beso


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> El mate lo volveré a probar cuando me llegue mi kit matero.


Ja, protestales a los encargados del trasbordo en Bogotá.
--------



Lurrezko said:


> Exprímete la cabeza para encontrarnos alcohol, hazme el favor. Hay que ver, zumos y payasos, sólo nos faltan los globos.





swift said:


> Alquimista tampoco soy.


Concuerdo con mi ahijadito. Y si no sos alquimista, al menos podrías obrar milagros, como el de las bodas...

--------

Un gran abrazo y mis felicitaciones,
Vivi


----------



## bondia

romarsan said:


> Aparece siempre que puedas que se te echa mucho de menos, guapa.
> Un beso



Ahora mismo me haría falta un "smiley" para agradecerte las palabras con una imágen, ya que a veces las palabras cuestan. 
Gracias, un abrazo


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, caro swift, e continua così


----------



## swift

rinmach said:


> Sorry for arriving late, but congratulations, swift! Your posts always bring new insight to me and it's always a pleasure to see your name in a thread.


One thing I love about the postiversaries is that there's always a greeting from fellow foreros I hadn't met before. Thanks for your kind words, I'm very honoured. 



bondia said:


> Mi única excusa de llegar tan tan tarde a la cita es mi condición de convalecente.
> Mejor tarde que nunca, felicidades swift y hasta pronto


 Muchísimas gracias a ti, por haber venido. Te deseo una pronta recuperación y mucha fuerza.


Calambur said:


> Ja, protestales a los encargados del trasbordo en Bogotá.


 ¿De veras?



> Concuerdo con mi ahijadito. Y si no sos alquimista, al menos podrías obrar milagros, como el de las bodas...
> 
> Un gran abrazo y mis felicitaciones


 Hice lo que pude y...


giovannino said:


> Congratulazioni, caro swift, e continua così


Carissimo C,

Sono molto felice di averti conosciuto, lo sai. Vi mando un abbraccio fortissimo.


----------



## Peterdg

Y yo llego tarde porque siempre llego tarde en estas ocasiones
Swift, mes félicitations! ​



Ça ne doit pas toujours être en Espagnol, n'est-ce-pas?

La prochaine fois je le ferai en Anglais  

Enfin, j'espère te recontrer encore souvent à cet endroit.

Peter


----------



## swift

Ben non, tu peux bien me saluer en français ou même en néerlandais, si tu veux. Merci pour ce gentil message.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*S*on cœur s'affole quand il nous voit
*W*agons de mots débités
*I*mpassiblement pendant plus de cinquante mois !
*F*êtons cette célébrité (*)
*T*ardons à nous modérer !


(*) le jeu est de repérer toutes les fautes de ce générateur...


----------



## swift

*I put my cravates on the danceflor and I smoke them for the after*

That's totally me! 

Merci Karine, tu ne cesses de m'épater... ni de me flatter, d'ailleurs !

♥♥♥


----------



## swift

Le groupe doit tout au charisme de José Swift, ainsi qu'a sa voix particulière et à la proéminence de ses fesses ".



J'en connais qui seront jaloux, nan !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tss tss tss ! Trois gros cœurs bleus ! De quoi rendre folles toutes tes autres fans !?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je pars vendredi, tranquille, je reviens dimanche, toc, 10 000!
Félicitations pour cette collectionorama de posts.


----------



## swift

Merci à toi aussi pour les riramas !


----------



## Canela Mad

Felicidades guapo. Podrías ser la imagen perfecta de la campaña ¡Aprender es divertido!
Gracias por iluminarnos con tu inteligencia y tu sentido del humor.

Un besote,
"Canelita"


----------



## swift

¡Muchas gracias, Canelita! ;o) ♥


----------



## k-in-sc

Congrats swift


----------



## swift

Me puedo morir hoy.  Thanks, K.


----------



## k-in-sc

swift said:


> Me puedo morir hoy.  Thanks, K.


Silly!


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Me puedo morir hoy.  Thanks, K.



Saca algo de picar antes de morirte, anda.


----------



## swift

Vayan cogiendo sus lugares (¡y sus tentempiés!).


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, la cosa cambia, fíjate. Ahora, tú a lo tuyo, por nosotros no te preocupes.


----------



## swift

Está bien. Déjenme reportar algunos cuantos hilos y responder a unos cuantos MP y me muero, ¿va?


----------



## Lurrezko

Vale, pero no hagas mucho ruido, que despiertas a los hilos vecinos. Voy a sacar a bailar a Canela, que la veo aburrida.


----------



## swift

Que no, que está en el _psiquiátrico_ en uno de esos talleres literarios.


----------



## cbrena

No me queda muy claro si andamos celebrando tus 10.000 posts, lo grande que eres o lo joven que eres. Por todo ello (y conjuntamente): ¡FELICIDADES!

(Quiero recordar que algo parecido te dije en otra de tus celebraciones, siempre merecidas. )


----------



## Outsider

Agrego mis felicitaciones a las demás. Saludos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Mi estimado José, me uno al festejo:

*¡Felices diez mil setenta y ocho!*  

Espero que cumplas muchos, muchos más, pues como a la mayoría de los que están por acá, me gusta mucho leer tus _posts_.

Un abrazo.

Iván


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias también a ti, Iván, amigo. Me agrada mucho recibir tu saludo, pero sobre todo saber que cuento con tu amistad. Además, me consuela saber que no soy el único forista que anda por aquí merodeando de madrugada. 

Te mando un abrazo.

Cbrenita:

Muchas gracias también por pasar a saludarme y por todos tus elogios.

Outsider:

Te agradezco mucho también por tu gentileza. Un abrazo.


----------



## Canela Mad

¡A bailar! 
¡Qué viva el swifty! 
¡Guapajé! (Interjección fiestera colombiana, cuyo significado desconozco pero que se emite en momentos de gran emoción)


----------



## RIU

Lurrrr, deberías montar un taller para forer*o*s. Fijo que hacías la primera pela.


----------



## Lurrezko

RIU said:


> Lurrrr, deberías montar un taller para forer*o*s. Fijo que hacías la primera pela.



Dale, sácate a bailar a una moderadora, no seas soso. ¡Guapajé! ¡Gerónimo!


----------



## Canela Mad

Lurrezko said:


> Dale, sácate a bailar a una moderadora, no seas soso. ¡Guapajé! ¡Gerónimo!


¡Banzai!


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Dale, sácate a bailar a una moderadora, no seas soso. ¡Guapajé! ¡Gerónimo!



¿Voluntarias? ¿Sugerencias? ¿Nazionale? ¿Importazione?


----------



## RIU

Ya lo he probado, pero estan obnubiladas por tu ser. Ya te lo dije, nene, na que hacer.

EDIT: ¡Mierda! el Nalga man y su Cake Party.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hmm, he oído "moderadora". ¿Alguien necesita ayuda para algo?


----------



## RIU

Miedo me da tan rápida respuesta. ¿Hace un baile?


----------



## Colchonero

RIU said:


> Miedo me da tan rápida respuesta.



Da un paso al frente, muchacho, que no se diga. Ah, si yo tuviera veinte años más.


----------



## Lurrezko

DearPrudence said:


> Hmm, he oído "moderadora". ¿Alguien necesita ayuda para algo?



Saque a bailar al pobre Riu, doña DearPrudence, hágame el favor, que el muchacho no es tan políglota como Swift y está algo cohibido.


----------



## RIU

¡Juas! La de batallitas que nos ibas a contar. Casi como que no. ¿Vale?


----------



## DearPrudence

No sé si la pregunta estaba para mí o no, pero sí, puedo bailar para Swift, aunque no estoy segura de que sea un regalo muy bueno 

Edit: puedo bailar con RIU también con tal de que no sea tektonik o algo así!


----------



## RIU

Lurrezko said:


> Saque a bailar al pobre Riu, doña DearPrudence, hágame el favor, que el muchacho no es tan políglota como Swift y está algo cohibido.



¿Tú no estas bailando con Mrs. Cinnamon?  
Pues hala, a lo tuyo.


----------



## Lurrezko

RIU said:


> ¿Tú no estas bailando con Mrs. Cinnamon?
> Pues hala, a lo tuyo.



¡Niño, pon una lenta!


----------



## RIU

DearPrudence said:


> Edit: puedo bailar con RIU también con tal de que no sea tektonik o algo así!



Huyamos de contorsionismos baratos y centrémonos en la tradición, sin duda.


----------



## Colchonero

DearPrudence said:


> No sé si la pregunta estaba para mí o no, pero sí, puedo bailar para Swift, aunque no estoy segura de que sea un regalo muy bueno
> 
> Edit: puedo bailar con RIU también con tal de que no sea tektonik o algo así!



No es regalo, es sacrificio; pero ser Mod tiene estas pegas...


----------



## DearPrudence

RIU said:


> Huyamos de contorsionismos baratos y centrémonos en la tradición, sin duda.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHFbhhi_XVc
¿Mejor?
¿Respeta las tradiciones? 



Colchonero said:


> No es regalo, es sacrificio; pero ser Mod tiene estas pegas...


Ya lo sabía que tuviera que bailar con forer@s: estaba escrito en mi contrato y lo acepté!


----------



## Colchonero

DearPrudence said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHFbhhi_XVc
> ¿Mejor?
> ¿Respeta las tradiciones?
> 
> 
> Ya lo sabía que tuviera que bailar con forer@s: estaba escrito en mi contrato y lo acepté!



Pero cuidado con los pies, que te pisará. No hacemos carrera de él.


----------



## RIU

DearPrudence said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHFbhhi_XVc
> ¿Mejor?
> ¿Respeta las tradiciones?
> 
> 
> Ya lo sabía que tuviera que bailar con forer@s: estaba escrito en mi contrato y lo acepté!



Arrasaremos, sin duda. 



Colchonero said:


> Pero cuidado con los pies, que te pisará. No hacemos carrera de él.



No le hagas caso. Lo dice por que quiere echarme de su sofá, nada más.


----------



## DearPrudence

Colchonero said:


> Pero cuidado con los pies, que te pisará. No hacemos carrera de él.


Ahora tengo miedo. ¿¡A qué se parecerá RIU?!! ¿Esto?!!


----------



## Lurrezko

Que no, yo he visto una foto y es más bajito.

¡Hala, toma tradición! Qué fiestorro, muchacho.


----------



## DearPrudence

Lurrezko said:


> ¡Hala, toma tradición! Qué festorro, muchacho.


De acuerdo, ¿es posible bailar sin música?


----------



## Lurrezko

DearPrudence said:


> De acuerdo, ¿es posible bailar sin música?


----------



## RIU

Todo es cuestión de empezar.


----------



## Colchonero

DearPrudence said:


> De acuerdo, ¿es posible bailar sin música?



Es posible, sí; pero ya no se llama baile


----------



## DearPrudence

¿Air baile?


----------



## Colchonero

DearPrudence said:


> ¿Air baile?



Bueeeeeno, podría llamarse así, si te hacen subir al cielo.


----------



## DearPrudence

¡Bueno!, ¿dónde está Riu? El séptimo ciel me está esperando


----------



## Colchonero

Un paso al frente, Riu: todos confiamos en ti.


----------



## Lurrezko

A todo esto, ¿Swift se habrá muerto ya? Andamos justos de canapés.


----------



## RIU

Me estaba pillando un billete de avión. ¡Que cruz y qué ganas de complicarlo todo!

A sus pies... ¿Empezamos?


----------



## Lurrezko

RIU said:


> Me estaba pillando un billete de avión. ¡Que cruz y qué ganas de complicarlo todo!



Píllatelo de Air Baile, que están en promoción.


----------



## RIU

¿No te ibas a por canapés? Pásate por la Pampa y te traes a Mate y un poco de ídem. De paso os volteais el Cáucaso y te traes a Vampiro. ¡Ah! No te olvides de Duvi, a continuación. ¿Tenemos a alguien en China? A ver si nos dejan tranquilos un rato.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> A todo esto, ¿Swift se habrá muerto ya? Andamos justos de canapés.


Creo que subió al séptimo cielo con K-in_sic.


----------



## RIU

Colcho, saca tú a cbrena. ¿O es que no sabes leer entre líneas?


----------



## swift

Lo lamento pero no bailo.


----------



## romarsan

swift said:


> Lo lamento pero no bailo.



¡Cachislá! Pues si tú no bailas y los demás están pillados menuda velada me espera. ¿Queda algo de picar?


----------



## swift

¡Una vez bailé contigo en otro hilo congratulatorio! Sólo tú lo lograste.  

Acá son las 8.44 de la mañana pero supongo que por allá unos chipirones se dejarían comer en hora local. ¿Quieres?


----------



## romarsan

swift said:


> ¡Una vez bailé contigo en otro hilo congratulatorio! Sólo tú lo lograste.
> 
> Acá son las 8.44 de la mañana pero supongo que por allá unos chipirones se dejarían comer en hora local. ¿Quieres?




Vengan esos chipirones y que siga la fiesta.
Besotes


----------



## Nanon

Y como las fiestas de swift no se cierran (con o sin baile), aquí van más besos y abrazos.
♥


----------



## SDLX Master

10K hugs, J!


----------



## JamesM

Woo-hoo!  10K!  Excellent.  Congratulations, swift.


----------



## swift

Roger, ¡tanto tiempo sin verte! Gracias por tu saludo. =)

James,

Thank you very much, I'm very honoured.


----------



## blasita

¡Muchas felicidades, Swift!

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Mirlo

Felicidades aunque un poco tarde. me toma tiempo en revisar estas secciones, pero mi sincera felicitación y que sean muchos más...


----------



## swift

Muchísimas gracias a ustedes dos. Me alegra un montón verlas por acá.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bouh ! Je sais même plus si je t'ai déjà félicité ou pas... Comme ce fil est extrêmement long, j'ai cherché « Bisettes », mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Alors j'espère que je ne vais pas radoter... 
Je serai donc finalement un poil en avance pour te rendre grâce pour tes 11K. Amen. 
Tiens, un petit lien rigolo au passage. À toi d'y trouver un rapport avec le sujet de ce fil ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, Karine, tu avais déjà participé 2 fois ! 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> *S*on cœur s'affole quand il nous voit
> *W*agons de mots débités
> *I*mpassiblement pendant plus de cinquante mois !
> *F*êtons cette célébrité (*)
> *T*ardons à nous modérer !
> 
> 
> (*) le jeu est de repérer toutes les fautes de ce générateur...


Tiens, je te donne une astuce même si c'est pas ta fête (mais après tout, c'est bientôt Noël !) 
Dans la page des Celebrations, clique sur le nombre de "replies" du fil (126 maintenant normalement).
Là, tu verras le nom de ceux qui ont participé au fil ainsi que le nombre de fois. Si tu cliques sur le nombre de fois, tu verras les posts dans le fil


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> Oui, Karine, tu avais déjà participé 2 fois !
> 
> Tiens, je te donne une astuce même si c'est pas ta fête (mais après tout, c'est bientôt Noël !)
> Dans la page des Celebrations, clique sur le nombre de "replies" du fil (126 maintenant normalement).
> Là, tu verras le nom de ceux qui ont participé au fil ainsi que le nombre de fois. Si tu cliques sur le nombre de fois, tu verras les posts dans le fil



Rhôôô ! Plus de 5 ans sur ce forum et je n'avais jamais remarqué que le nombre de réponses était même cliquable ! 
Merci pour l'astuce DP.  
En même temps, 10-11K ça méritait bien 4 posts minimum ! 

Bisettes. 
(si j'oublie même mes bisettes ménan... )


----------



## swift

Comment ça, tu ne connaissais pas cette astuce ? Voyons, Karine, tu connais _toutes_ les astuces !

Et merci pour le lien, je crois que DP se connaît très bien en _clean-up projects_, pas vrai, DP ?

Merci pour tous ces mots gentils, j'ai hâte d'atteindre les 11K pour voir ce que tu m'apporteras. 

Bisous,


José


----------



## olivinha

Sempre aprendo muito (e rio também) contigo. Parabéns pelos já quase 11.000!


----------



## swift

Muito obrigado, Olivinha. É bom ver você aquí.


----------



## murciana

¡Vaya! A mí también se me había pasado, no suelo pasar mucho por esta sección. ¡Muchas felicidades, menuda carrera! Aprovecho para darte las gracias por tu ayuda durante todo este tiempo.
Un abrazo fuerte!


----------



## swift

Gracias, Murcianita.  Tu abrazo lo recibo con mucho ahínco.


----------



## utrerana

swiftttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chiquillooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Tu ya eres como la Espasa con piernas!! Te lo juro, me está entrando un complejo de estos galopantes al cerebro!! (jejejejeje ¡qué bruta!) Nada que voy camino de comerme literalmente el Rae a ver si se me pega algo, o a ver si me mandas una estampita de estas que hacen milagros y veo la luz ( sólo la luz ¿eh? y no la del tunel, que a una aún le queda por vivir), no me mandes la foto del ojo ese que me da no se qué, y mira que es bonito pero te mira así, de forma tan fija que saco hasta cuello.
Y digo yo...¿A tí de chiquitito que te dieron de comer para saber tanto? Porque a mí me daban vino dulce con un huevo crudo dentro y se me murió el cerebro (para mí que fue muerte súbita). 
Bueno a lo que vamos, que felicitations y gracias , muchas gracias. Si no te importa, mándame aunque sea una neurona, te la devolveré este junio si apruebo (jejejeje)
¡Muchos besos!
PD: Como siempre, me como las comas, los puntos y los signos de todo.


----------



## swift

Pues vaya, María José. Me llenaría de satisfacción saber la mitad de lo que tú crees que yo sé. No merezco tanto halago. Son todos muy amables.

Ésta es mi despedida de los hilos congratulatorios. Yo sólo vengo aquí porque es el único sitio donde la gente agradece lo poquito que puedo hacer para ayudarla. Y también porque he encontrado amigos a los que les tengo un gran aprecio. Además me divierto mucho buscando cosas y respondiendo preguntas. En ningún otro lugar puedo dar rienda suelta a mi locuacidad desmedida. 

Que estén muy bien todos y muchas gracias nuevamente por su cariño y por su respeto.


José.


----------



## Cagey

Closed at swift's request. 

We look forward to swift's 20,000th post and a new celebratory thread.   

Cagey, moderator.


----------

